# Snow Leo sur Power Mac G5 ne fonctionne pas!



## daywalker69 (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !
voila mon problème: il y a une semaine j'ai acheté un un Power Mac G5 d'occasion, et depuis j'essaies sans cesse de lancer Snow Leo dessus.. lorsque la machine est en marche, tout va vbien le dvd d'installation est reconnu. mais dès que je redémarre en gardant la touche option appuyé pour sélectionner le disque snow leo, il ne s'affiche pas dans la liste.. alors étant donné que le PM n'a pas de carte wifi et que je n'ai que d wifi au foyer étudiant, je me suis dit qu'éventuellemnt en téléchargeant toutes les mises à jour Tiger ca serait rendu prossible par après, étant donné que j'avais déjà installé Snow Leo sur le Mac Mini de mon ex qui lui aussi tournait sous Tiger... Suis-je en train de me faire des idées fausses? ou les mises à jours Apple aideront-elles bien? merci d'Avance
Alex
PS: Le modèle de la machine est PowerMac 7,3 ...


----------



## Membre 166078 (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Snow léopard ne peut être installé que sur les mac à processeur intel, et étant donné que tu as un processeur G5, c'est normal (ton processeur est un PowerPC).
Tu ne peux installer qu'au maximum sur cette machine Léopard (10.5), qui est universal binary.

Voilà, et désolé pour toi.

Bonne journée.


----------



## daywalker69 (1 Octobre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse, malheureusement c'est ce dont je me doutais À l'instant en regardant le profiler Hardware  mais bon j'ai snow leo sur mon MBP, et LEO est quand meme génial aussi alors tout va bien 

---------- Post added at 17h48 ---------- Previous post was at 17h43 ----------

... en revanche, peut être que ca vient du fait que ce sont les cds d'install de mon MBP et qu'il y a une reconnaissance Hardware quelqconque, mais lorsque je lance Leo sr la machine dès que j'ai choisi la langue il me dit que Leo ne peut pas 1etre installé... rassures - moi et dis moi bien que c'est juste parce que se sont les cds originals du MBP ^^?


----------



## Membre 166078 (1 Octobre 2010)

Si les CD de Léopard sont gris, alors Léopard ne peut être installé que sur ton mbp.
Tu vas devoir acheter les DVD universels (DVD noirs).
Tu peux être rassuré ^^.

A plus.


----------



## iMacounet (1 Octobre 2010)

Mac OS X 10.5 Léopard maximum.

Version "Retail" DVD NOIR.


----------



## daywalker69 (1 Octobre 2010)

parachuteman a dit:


> Si les CD de Léopard sont gris, alors Léopard ne peut être installé que sur ton mbp.
> Tu vas devoir acheter les DVD universels (DVD noirs).
> Tu peux être rassuré ^^.
> 
> A plus.



Merci  ^^c'est ce que je pensais


----------



## corbo-billy (26 Octobre 2010)

Sur un G5, je conseille de rester sous TIGER (10.4.11.) qui est suffisamment robuste .


----------

